# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авиация >  ВИТ-2 в 72-ом,запил...

## KAJUK

Заложил новую модель...
[ATTACH=CONFIG]85429

----------


## KAJUK

фото прикрепил не то,ВИТ-1...

----------


## KAJUK

вчерне заболванил фонари ...

----------


## KAJUK

м-гондола,кок...

----------


## KAJUK

,Х.О. пока вчерне....

----------


## KAJUK

Консоли вчерне...

----------


## KAJUK

Радиаторы и ВИТ-1...

----------


## KAJUK

В "проявке"...и ВИТ-1

----------


## KAJUK

первые пробы(полирнуть,засверлить  ...)

----------


## KAJUK

латунные стойки отлились с 98% брака,надо переделать-доработать...подгонка,приме  рка...

----------


## KAJUK

детали кабин...

----------


## KAJUK

Получилось как-то так...

----------


## KAJUK

ВИТ-1 дозревает....

----------


## KAJUK

А вот и ВИТ-1 образовался...

----------


## Red307

Я может уже и спрашивал, но что-то не помню, и не пойму. Сначала самолёт целый, потом разобран на детали. В чем прикол? Разве собирают не наоборот?

----------


## An-Z

Подозреваю, что первая это мастермодель, а потом отливки с неё)

----------


## Red307

А "отливки" типа на продажу?

----------


## KAJUK

> А "отливки" типа на продажу?


типа-да....:-)

----------


## Red307

> типа-да....:-)


Прикольный аппарат, но конечно на любителя. А я бы ПГО для Су-30СМ прикупил))

----------


## KAJUK

> Прикольный аппарат, но конечно на любителя. А я бы ПГО для Су-30СМ прикупил))


у меня таких прикольных много...

----------


## Polikarpoff

> А я бы ПГО для Су-30СМ прикупил))


Звезда уже 3Д своего Су-30СМ показала, может в следующем году выйдет.

----------


## Котков Андрей

> Звезда уже 3Д своего Су-30СМ показала, может в следующем году выйдет.


Выйдет, куда он денется

----------


## KAJUK

> А я бы ПГО для Су-30СМ прикупил))


 такое ПГО вытачивается вручную в течении 20-30 минут...

----------


## Red307

> Звезда уже 3Д своего Су-30СМ показала, может в следующем году выйдет.



Дошло-таки мое письмо до Дела Мороза.

----------


## Red307

> такое ПГО вытачивается вручную в течении 20-30 минут...


Да точил я уже. Там ещё наплыв и по-мелочи. Два года заняло.

----------


## Red307

> у меня таких прикольных много...Вложение 87066Вложение 87067


Вертолеты в 144м прикольно. Вообще 144 мне кажется перспективное направление. Подарочной сувенирное.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Выйдет, куда он денется


О как, точно уже?

----------


## Red307

> О как, точно уже?


Может в другую тему, а то тут офтоп типа. Кстати, хорошо, что KAJUK выложил весь ассортимент. Что б понятно, что к чему.

----------


## KAJUK

В серебристой проявке...

----------


## KAJUK

Картинки на коробочки...

----------


## Red307

"Тыльная сторона винта на 2/3 окрашена черным"?
Это 2 лопасти черные, одна алюминиевая? Или от внешней кромки внутрь, или от центра к внешней кромке?))

----------


## KAJUK

[QUOTE=Red307;165403]"  от внешней кромки внутрь, 

 на картинке НЕ ВИДНО???

----------


## Red307

Я б сказал, не очевидно

----------

